# Sigma's Adventures in Canada



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, we've taken Sigma out twice for an adventure. The first time we took him to Lake Louise in Banff National Park. Here are some photos:

Sigma sees his first ram:









Ventures out into the snow:


















And here is Lake Louise:










Next we took him to Kananaskis Country.

Sigma sees his second ram:









And a coyote!









Sigma says, "Take only pictures - leave only footprints." Or in his case, kittyprints!









This is Kananaskis Lake (upper):









And here is Sigma on his way home. We tried to keep him warm by warming our mittens on the dashboard and putting them around him, but he didn't seem too impressed. Heh.









And all the while, Psi slept:









For more photos of Sigma's adventures, visit my gallery in Cat Photos:

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgallery.php?ppuser=242&cat=500&password=0


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Ohhh what a beautiful puss cat - I love his little footprints in the snow 

...and what beautiful scenery, I am going to Canada for the first time in March (Whistler) and am now getting very excited


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Omg those are awesome pictures. I have a few favorites



















Last but not least









His foot prints are so precious. 

Great photos. :lol:


I don't think he cares too much for those rams...in both pictures ears are down lol.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee, he is so cute! :lol:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats amazing photos!!!

-HEYHWA


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, thanks everyone.

I don't think he was a big fan of the rams either, heh. In that first picture his fur is standing up on his back. Guess he realizes he's not the little lion he thinks he is! 

Glad you all enjoyed them!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Those are great pics!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the one of him walking on the rail and those little paw prints, awww. It's cool to look out your car and see a ram, I've never seen one of those up close 8)


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

the last time we took our cats for a carride andre wee'd on me! 8O :roll:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Excellent photos!! Looks like Sigma had fun. 8)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Excellent pictures! I really enjoyed the whole series.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a beautiful place. I love you took your cat along! 
Great pictures!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

tanyuh said:


> Hehe, thanks everyone.
> 
> I don't think he was a big fan of the rams either, heh. In that first picture his fur is standing up on his back. Guess he realizes he's not the little lion he thinks he is!
> 
> Glad you all enjoyed them!


No problems at all  It looks like Sigma had a great time!!!

-HEYHWA


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

> tanyuh
> Posted: Thu Jan 05, 2006 2:10 pm
> Well, we've taken Sigma out twice for an adventure. The first time we took him to Lake Louise in Banff National Park.


Just curious...where is Banff? It reminds me so much of Glacier National Park, with its pristine beauty!


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Just curious...where is Banff? It reminds me so much of Glacier National Park, with its pristine beauty!


It is in Alberta, that much I know. I had to look it up to see where in Alberta. It is west of Calgary.

Tanyuh, nice photos! Sigma is such a cutie! How long did it take Sigma to get used to a leash? Also, did you have any trouble at the border when bringing the cats into Canada?


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

What beautiful photo's -- Sigma looks like Milan  I love taking the kitties out in the car and letting them enjoy nature (they aren't leash trained so we just sit in the car like a mobile kitty aquarium -- they love looking out the windows)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Donaldjr1969 said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious...where is Banff? It reminds me so much of Glacier National Park, with its pristine beauty!
> ...


Yes, that's exactly where it is - west of Calgary about an hour and near the B.C. border. It is in the Canadian Rockies. I was born there and grew up there.  Glacier National Park is about 5 or 6 hours south of me (in Montana). I love it there, too! 



Donaldjr1969 said:


> Tanyuh, nice photos! Sigma is such a cutie! How long did it take Sigma to get used to a leash? Also, did you have any trouble at the border when bringing the cats into Canada?


Thanks! It didn't take Sigma long to get used to his leash at all. He _always_ wants to go outside and he quickly learned that the only way he was allowed to was if he wore his harness. He doesn't walk on the leash like a dog, he just sort of wanders around from grass patch to grass patch, heh. That's all he seems to want to do is eat grass! Even the yucky, yellow dead stuff! 

About the border, we had no trouble at all. All you need to have is a health certificate within 10 days of departure (this is mainly for the airline) and then the Canadian gov't requires an up-to-date rabies vaccination and rabies certificate that states the type of vaccination and serial number. That's it! 

Thanks again for all the nice comments everyone


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

The scenary is beautiful. Makes me want to got there too. I don't think my cats would handle it as well as your (very photogenic) Sigma.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

tanyuh said:


> About the border, we had no trouble at all. All you need to have is a health certificate within 10 days of departure (this is mainly for the airline) and then the Canadian gov't requires an up-to-date rabies vaccination and rabies certificate that states the type of vaccination and serial number. That's it!


Did you fly up there? If so did they let you take signa in the cabin with you?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Did you fly up there? If so did they let you take signa in the cabin with you?


Yip, we flew up here. We took both cats in the cabin with us in small enough carriers to fit under the seat in front of us. I would go absolutely crazy with worry if we put them in cargo! They didn't make a sound on the plane, they were little angels


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

awesome pictures! Too cute for words, especially the kitty foot prints in the snow!!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

What cool pictures!

I love that third one, beautiful!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Beautiful scenery! Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Tanyuh, those are great shots. It's so cool that you have travelling cats. Mine go nuts in the car. :roll:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks


----------

